# wifi meat probe



## smokepuppet (May 16, 2020)

Anyone use a reliable meat probe that is wifi capable? Recommendations?  Bluetooth ok if it reaches in the house


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2020)

Fireboard.  Pricey but the best


----------



## mooncusser (May 16, 2020)

Thermoworks has a couple options too.  I think Inkbird also makes one.  I don't have any first-hand experience with them, though.  Tried a Bluetooth model and I had to hold my phone to a window to get a signal - disappointing, so WiFi is the next option.


----------



## smokepuppet (May 16, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Fireboard.  Pricey but the best


Thank you I'll check it out.


----------



## smokepuppet (May 16, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Thermoworks has a couple options too.  I think Inkbird also makes one.  I don't have any first-hand experience with them, though.  Tried a Bluetooth model and I had to hold my phone to a window to get a signal - disappointing, so WiFi is the next option.


Leaning towards wifi for that reason, TY!!


----------



## piaconis (May 16, 2020)

Check out the MEATER, now that it's shipping. I have the Block, and love the ability to link to it from a web browser and watch the smoke.


----------



## mooncusser (May 16, 2020)

Come to think of it, Thermoworks has a sale right now. 20% off a single item.  You can get Signals with 4 probes for $183 + shipping.  I've had my eye on it for a while, just been spending a bunch on other things.  They have periodic sales didn't the year, too.


----------



## smokepuppet (May 16, 2020)

piaconis said:


> Check out the MEATER, now that it's shipping. I have the Block, and love the ability to link to it from a web browser and watch the smoke.


I saw that online.  Does it work reliably?


----------



## smokepuppet (May 16, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Come to think of it, Thermoworks has a sale right now. 20% off a single item.  You can get Signals with 4 probes for $183 + shipping.  I've had my eye on it for a while, just been spending a bunch on other things.  They have periodic sales didn't the year, too.


Ok thank you bud.  Not trying to spend that much on a probe.  Just need simple and dependable


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 16, 2020)

smokepuppet said:


> Anyone use a reliable meat probe that is wifi capable? Recommendations?  Bluetooth ok if it reaches in the house



I love my Inkbird IBT-6XS. Great bluetooth range. App works perfect.


----------



## mooncusser (May 17, 2020)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I love my Inkbird IBT-6XS. Great bluetooth range. App works perfect.


Do you get a signal inside the house with yours?   Mine drops the connection unless I hold it up to a window. Rather disappointing.


----------



## mooncusser (May 17, 2020)

smokepuppet said:


> Ok thank you bud.  Not trying to spend that much on a probe.  Just need simple and dependable


No worries. Their stuff is good but rarely cheap.  They do have a less expensive unit called Smoke which is popular, but you need an additional piece to give it WiFi.


----------



## smokepuppet (May 17, 2020)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> I love my Inkbird IBT-6XS. Great bluetooth range. App works perfect.


I might have to try that one.  how is connection when you go in the house?


----------



## mooncusser (May 17, 2020)

smokepuppet said:


> I might have to try that one.  how is connection when you go in the house?


It's the same one I have - which doesn't reach indoors very well.  I've asked if hers is better - could be different than mine.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 17, 2020)

Take a look at the Inkbird IRF-4S.  
While it isn't WiFi, it is radio frequency which has a much better range and penetration power compared to bluetooth. 
Inkbird is a SMF sponsor and they run specials here once in a while.  
You could aslo try sending a PM to Inkbird for discount code good at Amazon.


----------



## smokepuppet (May 17, 2020)

*Thats good stuff. Thanks so much!*


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 17, 2020)

smokepuppet said:


> I might have to try that one.  how is connection when you go in the house?



I have never had any connectivity issues. Excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (May 17, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Do you get a signal inside the house with yours?   Mine drops the connection unless I hold it up to a window. Rather disappointing.



Mine works just fine. I can go sit in my chair in the living room and the smoker is out front in the middle of the driveway 30-45' away and I have zero issues. I can go to the kitchen add another 10' and it's still connected.

I'm on an iPhone XS Maxx.


----------



## mooncusser (May 17, 2020)

That's excellent to hear.  Must be something different about our situation.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 18, 2020)

10% code for Inkbird Wifi bbq thermometer：XHTGB82T


----------



## phatbac (May 18, 2020)

I just recently bought an Inkbird 4 probe model for $51 on amazon. i used it on my WSM last Saturday. it worked well and he app was easy to use. i like it and highly recommend it i have had maverick and thermoworks before this one and i like this one much better than the last two i have had. Can't wait to hook it up to my Lang next weekend!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 18, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Do you get a signal inside the house with yours?   Mine drops the connection unless I hold it up to a window. Rather disappointing.


Hi there, any confusion please feel free to send me a msg^^ Will do my best to help you!


----------



## EdP (May 18, 2020)

I’ve had one of these for about three years, it was about $25 from Walmart.  The range for me seems to be about 100 feet


----------



## Dm76 (May 18, 2020)

I just got the Inkbird IBQ-4T which is wifi and for $100 (looks like it has a 10% off code in this thread), it is well worth it.  It is way cheaper than some of those other expensive wifi thermometers, has 4 probes, the app works great, and you won't have to worry about losing connectivity as long as you are connected to the internet.  Great thermometer.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 18, 2020)

Dm76 said:


> I just got the Inkbird IBQ-4T which is wifi and for $100 (looks like it has a 10% off code in this thread), it is well worth it.  It is way cheaper than some of those other expensive wifi thermometers, has 4 probes, the app works great, and you won't have to worry about losing connectivity as long as you are connected to the internet.  Great thermometer.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## forktender (May 20, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Do you get a signal inside the house with yours?   Mine drops the connection unless I hold it up to a window. Rather disappointing.


I'm not sure how far it is from your smoker to where the signal is being received. All I know is that all of my Inkbird signals make it throughout my whole house even at the furthest point upstairs on the second story on the opposite side of my home. I'd talk with Inkbird, you may have got a bum unit, "it" happens to the best of them.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 20, 2020)

phatbac said:


> I just recently bought an Inkbird 4 probe model for $51 on amazon. i used it on my WSM last Saturday. it worked well and he app was easy to use. i like it and highly recommend it i have had maverick and thermoworks before this one and i like this one much better than the last two i have had. Can't wait to hook it up to my Lang next weekend!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


I’ve had that model (IBT-4XS) for a year now, and have been very happy.  Bluetooth pretty good range, I’ve lost it in the most extreme points in my old house, but have yet to lose it at this one.
Also have a ThermoPro TP-08 ... the unit out at the grill works fine, but have always had trouble syncing it with the remote. (2 pc unit, doesn’t use an app).
That said, if I needed another I’d spring for WiFi.


----------



## rj101 (May 25, 2020)

I've got both the Thermoworks 2 channel Smoke with Smoke Gateway (makes it wifi) and the 4 channel Signals.  While I like the Signals, I am not impressed with the longevity of the unit.  My first one somehow got cracked while sitting in my smoker supply box; while it was my fault that the Signals was not in a protective case, it's not like there's anything heavy in my supply box that should have cracked the display.  In January I sent it back for $70 repair and they sent back a new unit.  Now, 4 months later, the bottom two probe ports don't work, and this unit I have handled with kid gloves; even made a padded, protected case for it where it lives when not on my smoker.  Wife had a couple of Thermoworks instant read thermometers for the kitchen and gave up on them for the same reason - lack of durability/longevity. She switched to a Lava Tools Javelin that has been a durable champ.  I've not had any problems with the Smoke, it's just a pain to have two things that have to be charged/on for it to connect to wifi.  I think I'll look at Fireboard.


----------

